# Workhorse Offers Pneumatic Automatic Press Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products offers automatic screen printing press packages designed to meet any budget, space constraint or production need. Its Pneumatic Package No. 1 is centered around the Freedom six-color/eight-station press. 

This entry-level machine is perfect for the manual shop looking to automate. Freedom’s fast indexing speed, simple-to-use controls and precise microregistration ensure that setups are as easy as with a manual.

To keep up with production rate of the Freedom, the Powerhouse electric quartz PQ3011 dryer is ideal. This oven can output up to 400-500 pieces per hour using medium-wave IR elements that transmit heat more quickly than conventional ceramic panels.

The Point 1000 screen exposure unit provides high-resolution screens at an affordable price by bringing together a 1,000-watt halogen point light source that captures halftones and fine lines while the UV fluorescent lights speed exposure.

The Flashback flash cure allows you to print, flash, and cool all on the same head. 
The Wash-It screen reclaiming sink is built at waist height and made of waterproof steel. Rounding out this package are optional platens that come in adult, youth, and sleeve sizes. A wide range of packages are available. Workhorse also will custom create any package to meet your needs. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

